# Commercial Equipment List for a New Build out Commissary and Bakery



## granola girl (Mar 8, 2015)

During this Covid shut down, I was pained by all the small food businesses having to shut down and are not going to be able to survive this storm. So, I revamped my business plan. I figured that if I don't sublease half my new space to a third party, I could provide a place for them to continue to cook, list their menu on line and deliver to their network of customers. All those years of growing their business just to have it fold now seemed so sad. This is my way of helping them. 
This is where I need your help, I turn to the wisdom and experience of all of you. I have stopped my bakery build out architect drawings to now include a 200 sf Certified Gluten Free Bakery, regular 320 sf bakery, and a 560 sf commissary for food truck and catering. My construction company needs me to send them a list of all the equipment I am going to use. This is basically 2 bakeries, and 2 commercial kitchens sharing the 560 sf space. apparently only the mop sinks can be shared for the spaces. Each space needs their own other sinks. One commissary can be utilized as a ghost kitchen if I find the sublease tenant. Then they will be doing their own build out in the grey shell. BBQ grills are outside cz i was trying to not have to put in a Fire suppression system. But if i go gas then I have to right?
I have owned/operated a brick n mortar bakery but never done a day as a line cook. So savory chefs, in stoves, does Gas or Electric suit you better? On the bakery sides I am using induction since I only have type 2 small hoods. Are there any equipment brand that I should stay away from? My Moffat convection is great for cupcakes/cakes/cheesecakes but is there something better? It doesn't get my granola crisp enough compared to the Thermador that I use at home for granola. I haven't used a hobart mixer before since I use three countertop kitchen aid mixers in my bakery.
My menu consists of in addition to the pasteries, custom salads and english muffin sandwiches so I will be toasting the muffins. Someone said a Lincoln countertop electric conveyor toaster oven is good for my sandwiches.
I appreciate any guidance on the commissary build out. Thank you


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

That's not a lot of space. maybe instead of trying to help three different business types, narrow it to one. Rent it for 10 hour shifts (6 am to 4 pm then clean for an hour then go 6 pm to 4 am). Make sure your health dept will give them a permit (some cities/towns don't allow two food businesses to share the same space). I shared space with caterers before finally being able to build out my own space, and I'm maxed out at 1200 sf by myself. The smallest space I shared allotted 400 sf to me, and it was cramped.

What are you supplying for refrigeration, freezer space, ingredient storage and paper goods?

Gas is cheaper to run than electric but requires ventilation and fire suppression. There's only so much you can do with an electric coil; I can't make my regular size batch of caramel on an induction (5# of sugar), and there are more than a few times when I wish I had a 6 burner range and not a 4. (we also have two induction burners). For other equipment, call a repair place and ask them what brands require the most service/are unreliable.

You'll want a 20 qt hobart at the least. Two bowls, a dough hook, two paddles and whip.

Good luck!


----------



## granola girl (Mar 8, 2015)

jcakes said:


> That's not a lot of space. maybe instead of trying to help three different business types, narrow it to one. Rent it for 10 hour shifts (6 am to 4 pm then clean for an hour then go 6 pm to 4 am). Make sure your health dept will give them a permit (some cities/towns don't allow two food businesses to share the same space). I shared space with caterers before finally being able to build out my own space, and I'm maxed out at 1200 sf by myself. The smallest space I shared allotted 400 sf to me, and it was cramped.
> 
> What are you supplying for refrigeration, freezer space, ingredient storage and paper goods?
> 
> ...


Thank you for those insights. Good idea to check about the health dept allowing for two businesses in one space. I know Pasadena health dept will. I will have to ask about LA County. Each bakery will have their own standing fridge and freezer. The commissary will have two of each on separate walls. Great idea to ask a repair place what brands are unreliable. Would have never thought of that angle. 20 qt Hobart sounds right. 
Thank you


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Just a few quick questions. 

1. Do you have businesses/tenants lined up to sublet your property?
2. How will you reconcile the health code entanglements inherent to separate entities sharing the same kitchen space - in other words, if tenant A violates health code, is tenant B going to be held responsible as well? 
3. How do you plan to resolve any legal entanglements inherent to shared leased space?
4. How do you plan to recover your initial expenditure of capital?
5. I don't know where you live but, covid has placed most landlords behind the 8 ball legally with little recourse against tenants who default on their leases. How can you get around this aspect?
6. Is the small amount of square footage going to attract tenants and if so, can you charge enough in a lease to cover your own expenses?
7. With all of the covid restrictions, how do you plan to attract potential tenants to your kitchen space?
8. What are the insurance requirements? Do you have an insurance company that is willing to write a policy for this sort of unique business? 
9. What are your long term plans/goals after the covid storm has passed? Can the subdivided kitchen space be returned to "normal" or are you going to be stuck with a design that no longer suits your needs?

I hope your good intentions are rewarded with success.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

It's not an easy time to do what you're doing, I wish you the best. Croissants are a nice addition to your breakfast sandwich menu. It gives a more classier look with some fruit on the side. People also like a good quality Croissant by itself with some whipped butter. A panini press could also work for you. Also try putting some olive oil, kosher salt and fresh ground pepper on a Ciabatta and then grilled. You can then build your breakfast or lunch sandwich. I use the ciabatta for my Peruvian Chicken Sandwich... With the amount of questions you have you may need to talk with some of these seasoned Chefs on the phone....The best.........ChefBillyB


----------



## granola girl (Mar 8, 2015)

sgsvirgil said:


> Just a few quick questions.
> 
> 1. Do you have businesses/tenants lined up to sublet your property?
> 2. How will you reconcile the health code entanglements inherent to separate entities sharing the same kitchen space - in other words, if tenant A violates health code, is tenant B going to be held responsible as well?
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to think of thoughtful questions. I will answer what I can and have to research the rest. Very good questions to consider.
1. Yes. I have enough interest in the Cottage Food students that I teach because after taking my course, some have found out that they items they want to produce are not allowed under the Cottage Food Laws. So they will need to be in a commercial kitchen, since they don't want to go the co packer route.
I figure LA has plenty of catering people that need commercial kitchens too. I heard Chef Center raised their prices and LA prep has changed to AMPED kitchen so they would be my closest competition. But my model is of a non equity membership country club model. Not open to general public.
2. health code entanglements is a very good point. I know Pasadena allows shared kitchen if each business has their own separate storage spaces. My gas and electric is Pasadena but I'm the first property in Altadena, which is LA County, unincorporated. So I will contact LA county health dept to ask that. I know they have allowed shared kitchens in a few special incidents, so will see if I can model after them. Those are open to the public. I'm more of a cooking private club with a permitted commercial kitchen. I don't know. just thinking outloud.
3. Legal contract would be to mimic the ones by the other shared/ghost kitchens out there. ie. Kitchen United.
4.My business plan has 6 independent streams of income. First is membership in a Crowdfunding style. Rent from food trucks, food sales from the bakery cafe, baking/cooking classes (my first love), lease/rent of the bakery and ghost kitchen, wholesaling of my baked goods. and when gathering is allowed again. Family fun parking lot parties,
5. I am giving 3 months at 50% rent then gradual increase to full rent in 3 months to help renters have some chance to get footing in their business. I am fortunate that with the 6 streams of income, I have projected ample revenue compared to the loan amount.
6. Smart Kitchens in Irvine, CA is a similiar ghost kitchen. This info is from their website. They originally had 10 to rent. this is what is left. plus a 600 sq foot one that i didn't bother pasting here. I am not charging these prices/sq.
1 year minimum lease is required:
Each kitchen is private, 24/7 access and comes with a 9-10 ft (New) Type 1 hood (varies by sqft), (New) 200sqft walk in cooler/freezer (shared), dry storage various sinks (New) (hand, 2 & 3 compartment) and communal areas.

Available:

(2)- 150 Sqft kitchens. ( 9 foot type 1 hood)
Lease for $2500 a month

(1) Kitchen 220 sqft (10 foot type 1 hood) = $3,000 a month

(1) Bakery/Pizza Kitchen 258 sqft
This unit looks out to the circle, production/advertising can be seen. Type 2 hood = Bakery, Pizza, etc.
This unit is already built out and available October 1,2019
The cost for this kitchen is $3000 per month.
* As the opposite of Irvine, the area I am going into is a very socioeconomically distressed food desert in a Black and Hispanic area. I will be offering 2 scholarships to minority women owned businesses to use the space.
7. With Covid, all the marketing has to be done on line, FB, Insta, Word of mouth. Driving and seeing the closed restaurants and asking, do you want to keep your customer base and have minimum overhead?
8. Insurance is a big one in CA. Yes, I will have to start shopping around. I know FLIP covers my CFO and just added brick n mortar bakery, but probably not commissary. Each biz will have to have 1 M policy on their own and add my location as additional insured site.
9. Long term post Covid plan. I believe the Ghost kitchen model is here to stay. Food trucks are plenty in Pasadena and there is no Food Truck commissary nearby. I have 20 parking spaces inside a gate behind the building. I will have to put in under the parking a grease trap. Not fun. but necessary.
I look forward to your thoughts on these answers. I know this is bigger than my little ADD brain can handle but I'm slowly getting there. Thank you.


----------



## granola girl (Mar 8, 2015)

chefbillyb said:


> It's not an easy time to do what you're doing, I wish you the best. Croissants are a nice addition to your breakfast sandwich menu. It gives a more classier look with some fruit on the side. People also like a good quality Croissant by itself with some whipped butter. A panini press could also work for you. Also try putting some olive oil, kosher salt and fresh ground pepper on a Ciabatta and then grilled. You can then build your breakfast or lunch sandwich. I use the ciabatta for my Peruvian Chicken Sandwich... With the amount of questions you have you may need to talk with some of these seasoned Chefs on the phone....The best.........ChefBillyB


Yes, you are correct. This is a really tough time to be taking such a leap of Faith. I think construction loan interest rates will go down so that would be in my favor. I love a fresh croissant by itself is perfect for me. I'll be hoping someone will rent space that will be making them then wholesaling them to the cafe. I like the panini press and your peruvian chicken sandwich is making my mouth water. Talking with seasoned chefs on the phone would be most welcomed. I know this is beyond what my little ADD brain can manage. But my heart is in the right place so hopefully good wiser people can help me get it up and running. I will be applying for a B-Corp since it is a for profit company with a social benefit mission.


----------

